# Looking for Uptempo Gothic/Medieval Pieces



## JesseHolmz (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not sure how to fully describe what I'm looking for. A good example would be stuff like Bourree by Bach in terms of mood. The thing is, I hear a lot of stuff with a certain dark/gothic/medieval mood that's just too slow for what I'm looking for. Another example would be Les Sauvages by Rameau. 

Thanks a lot for any advice. I always hear great stuff on the radio and never get a chance to write down anything, so I don't really know how to sift through all of the great music out there to find the stuff I like the most.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

First of all... Bach and Rameau are not Gothic or Medieval at all... but rather Baroque composers... far later in history. Building off your suggested examples, there are many upbeat works by the Baroque greats including the following few examples:





























































And you check out this performance of Rameau's Les Sauvages if you haven't seen it already:


----------



## JesseHolmz (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm just looking for pieces that have a similar "mood" to the ones i mentioned, that aren't overly slow. a lot of the darker stuff i've heard is slow in tempo. hopefully that makes sense.


----------

